# For sale 350$



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Cleaning out the garage. These are a few things I don't use. One bfe tube 36" minimal use one premier tube 36" one 2" goldblatt spotter w/ 4' handle used on one house one inside 90 head one outside 90 head


----------

